# What kind of medical training do you have?



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

So just a quick sort of inquiry with this thread. I've seen a lot of people asking what to put into a First Aid kit. All well and good, however just with any other piece of equipment it's a lot harder to use that equipment without training. So what kind of medical training do you have? Since I started this thread I'll start out. Though I haven't been here on the forum in a good long while I've said before that I work as a Paramedic in an urban/suburban setting. For me basic first aid type stuff is what I do for a living.

What about you? Did you get any training from the Military? Boy Scouts? Girls Scouts? Red Cross? Other medical schools?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just very basic battlefield first aid in the Army, plus what we learned in the Boy Scouts 50+ years ago.
Oh, and CPR from the Red Cross.
But the Army did burn into our brains certain things because they knew IF we ever needed it we would be under a lot of stress.
For example, the four life saving steps - Stop the bleeding. Clear the airway. Protect the wound. Treat for shock.
And other stuff like if someone's intestines are blown out, don't try to cram them back in.:-D


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am a dentist and the first two years of dental school are just like med school plus the dental classes. I am required to maintain a valid health care provider CPR certification, emergency drug kit in the office for things like asthma, syncope, angina, heart attack, stroke, hypoglycemia, anaphylactic shock, etc. I also have to know how the medications patients are taking interact with what I administer and prescribe. I must also be able to do physical assessments and diagnosis medical conditions. Anything questionable and the patient is referred to the physician. The state of Pennsylvania frowns upon dentists preforming and diagnosing on the physicians turf. I have had more than one patient neglect or lie to me about things in their medical history such as hemophilia, psychotropic drugs that react badly with opiates, and others. I also maintain basic bandages and such for regular first aid. Anything overly serious and the paramedics (Calvary) are a block away. I have gone for continuing education classes on medical emergencies a number of times just to keep fresh. I pray to the Lord our God I never have to use it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Combat Lifesaver course. Red Cross CPR, and First aid Instructor in the not too distant past. (Combat Lifesaver course was a long time ago)


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

combat life saver 98


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

To our military vets...Thank you for your service.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey it was volunteer or be drafted


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night...

Son 1 just got his EMT Certification and is a Firefighter working on Paramedic Certification. Other than that, I just learned not to cram anyone's intestines back into their gut. Thanks RPD.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Combat life saver, Basic first aid, CPR and some real world application


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you Camel and your welcome


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You need to look up some of Apex Predator's old threads. When it comes to first aid, he is the man.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

40 hour course as a first responder as a volunteer firefighter. Plus military training before that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Basic First Aid and CPR training through American Heart Association for being an on site responder for work.
I've collected many books on field medic training and survival first aid, but reading really only teaches you so much.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Certified Paramedic out of ILL. Plus my wife was an emergency Room nurse.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Learning about somethings available here, Rose hips are supposed to be good for Arthritis, I think that qualifies as first aid !


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Boy Scout first aid meret badge,and what I learned in the Navy. I do keep a large first aid kit in the apartment.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Boy Scouts years ago, former medic, E.R. Tech and nurse in an Endocrinologist's office and I am still learning. My training and common sense has helped me many, many times. Just learn as much as you can and continue learning...JM2C


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I started out watching "Marcus Welby MD", and ended up watching "House". Seriously tho, while I have no formal training, life has given me a lot of schooling. Come to find out, a lot of my working with veterinarians is applicable to humans. (Of course Humans complain more when giving shots..) :roll:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just last Friday had a refresher course on CPR and bloodborne. Pathogens. Just tonight, my supervisor split his pinky open at the nail. We were using slidehammers, he ended up breaking the bone and getting stitches. All I could was keep him calm, clean the five blood drops up, and give him an icebag while the report wad written, and safety and management notified. 
He is ok, has a splint and some Tylenol 3.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

UMMMMM. nurse for a long time, mom for about as long. Self taught animal healer (not vet) and have taken lessons on the side for amputation, C-section, as well as simple fixes like bone setting and stitching wounds although wound healing is not a simple decision on the best course of action. Many things go into play with the best treatment options. (certified wound/ostomy nurse)
Don't know everything but think I can handle what needs to be done when the time comes. Always practicing new skills.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

all my certs are expired, and my phone got stole, about best I could do would be to piss on them if they were on fire.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Combat LifeSaver Course originally received in 2005 and a annual refresher every year since. Have utilized this training three times in real world scenarios and the Army's new focus of make it "stressful" and putting the students in a "battlefield setting" really helps to not freak out when having to utilize your skills. CPR trainer certification for the wife and I'm currently working on my trainer certification myself here. I never had to use this thank god; but my wife has had to clear multiple airways for little kids in her line of work. 

Note the Army changed the CLS course I believe two years ago.. IVs are no longer taught in the course and its major focus is to teach how to focus on stopping bleeding utilizing a tourniquet and removing the old throught proress of limited amount of time. Whats important to note that while in theater an individual who has a tourniquet will likely receive proper medical help prior to losing a limb in a SHTF scenario those resources will more than likely not be available. 

Good books to put in your rucksack is ST-31-918B Army Special Forces Medical Handbook (or Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook on Amazon) and 68W Advanced Field Craft.

Now if I could only get some good training on "home remedies" and field remedies for when supplies run out would be awesome... anyone got any good recommendations?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Combat LifeSaver Course, Other basic first aid training . Anything beyond that we have others with skills and knowledge. Another reason you are not going to make it alone, no one person can do it all. You need a collection of skills.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Wife knows how to doctor large and small animals and we have a lot of medical supplies on hand.
You can get a lot of different supplies and medications in a small town feed store that will work for humans too.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I am over the hill now, and of course it's been many years since my credentials expired.
But -- I used to be a fully certified Cardiac Technician in the Virginia EMS program. Something like a paramedic, but more specializing in cardiac issues. You have to first be a fully qualified EMT. CT training involved one year of 3 weeks a night (3 hours per session) training from doctors. 
I did this for ten years as well as also serving as Asst. Fire Chief in our Fire Dept.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I see a pattern developing here from a big chunk of the group.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

None but I do have several well stocked first aid kits mounted on the wall. I wish I did have some training
but will wing it at crunchtime I guess. My wife has taken CPR training so she can revive me, LOL


----------

